# one for you dog lovers



## cichlidfam (17 Nov 2011)

This had me in stitches all night, you must watch it

Matt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&sns=fb


----------



## FishyJake13 (23 Nov 2011)

Seen this a while back and still now has me in bit's, such a cute dog too.


----------



## Otto72 (27 Jun 2012)

This is the funniest video on YouTube


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2012)

FishyJake13 said:
			
		

> Seen this a while back and still now has me in bit's, such a cute dog too.



+1


----------



## somethingfishy (27 Jun 2012)

haha love it ...


----------

